# Display chairs for clay babies



## dOttY (Nov 30, 2011)

I have made quite a few of these, most of them now reside in the USA.  

They're bouncy chairs for displaying OOAK sculpted clay babies (6 inches).  I sew the seat and hubby helps me bend up the wire frame.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 30, 2011)

They're very cute Dotty. Do you make the babies too? So lovely.  :wink:


----------



## dOttY (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Jenny.  

I would love to make the babies too, but time doesn't permit.  Besides, there's so many great artists out there, I just buy my babies from them.


----------

